# Looking for ideas



## jake0531 (Dec 10, 2019)

Looking for ideas on snacking/small appetizers, something for everyone to have before the food is done and just hanging out 
I like the idea of trying to make something like the cinnamon sugar peanuts they have at cabelas this time of year. Haven’t looked at recipes but figure if anyone has any I’d give them a try 
Also like bacon candy ideas. Post your favorite bacon candy recipes
Any other small appetizers or snacks would be appreciated. Trying to give stuff a try to have my Super Bowl snacks ready when that time comes


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 10, 2019)

This first one is not bacon, but it can be made the day before and either reheated or just set out and served at room temperature. These are slices of Plum Pork, a Chinese appetizer made from pork tenderloin., they look larger in the photo than in real life. This involves a marinade, a finishing sauce on the grill, and a plum dipping sauce.  Some toasted sesame seeds are on the side for more dipping and crunch. 








No cooking for this one.  This is prosciutto (Italian ham) that has been wrapped around mango cubes served on mint leaves. The saltiness of the ham and sweet of the mango go well together.







Now these appetizers.... are bacon seasoned in the pig candy style with brown sugar and cayenne, wrapped around an all beef Li'l Smokey.  It takes 1/3 of a slice of bacon to wrap each Smokey, so if you buy a 50 count bag, you need 17 or 18 slices of bacon.  the Smokies are already cooked, so when the bacon is your indicator of doneness.


----------



## buzzy (Dec 10, 2019)

__





						Sauerkraut Balls
					

These r a big hit around here    8 oz pork sausage. (I use smoked sausage that I had) 1/4 c fine chopped onions 14 oz drained kraut (chopped fine 2 Tbs dry bread crumbs 1 pkg softened cream cheese 8 oz 2 Tbs parsley  1 tsp yellow mustard  1/4 tsp garlic salt  1/4 tsp pepper  1/4 c flour  2 beat...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 10, 2019)

Can't go wrong with ABT's





__





						Storing Up For Winter
					

It was a beautiful day today in Ohio.  So I thought I'd take a cue from the squirrels and store for winter.  These things freeze really well and are just as good reheated in the oven.  I was hoping to make more, but these are all of the jalapeno's I could find. They are stuffed with hot...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 10, 2019)

One of the first things I did from the site " ideas " VERY addictive .




__





						Driedsticks Pretzels with a kick!
					

I needed one more filler item for our holiday gift baskets this year. Driedstick posted a recipe the other day for some pretzels and that fit the bill perfectly! Here's his recipe:  1 bag of pretzels  1 package of dry ranch dressing  1 package of dry Italian dressing  1 1/2 tsp of cayenne powder...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Dec 10, 2019)

Charcuterie board


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 10, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> One of the first things I did from the site " ideas " VERY addictive .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those pretzels look pretty tasty.  I bookmarked that recipe.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 10, 2019)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Those pretzels look pretty tasty. I bookmarked that recipe.


I do a " bottom of the bag " batch too . Whatever gets left in the pantry .  Pretzels , cheese its  , peanuts , whatever . Mix it all together and use the seasoning mix .


----------

